

RefugeBnB - gj352

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;refugeebnb.org<p>Our goal is to identify a community of ordinary people who are prepared to act in the most extraordinary and personal way. To go beyond platitudes and literally open their doors and say ‘I will help’.
We ask you to join our register of people interested in hosting a refugee family to help them build a future.
======
outpost
This is for a good cause, but sadly I cannot do more than just provide you an
upvote! Goodluck

